# New reef tank



## Friedbryce (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey so I recently decided to start a little 10 gallon reef aquarium. I put in caribsea live sand and then the water. The first day it was very cloudy so I turned off my filter and tried to let it settle. I woke up this morning and its still pretty cloudy but it's a whole lot better then it was. There's kinda like a foam at the top of the water from the sand so my question is do I just wait it out and see if it will all settle and go away or do I do a small water change or something to try and clear it up and get rid of the foam? Would pouring in the water during a water change stir the sand back up? Thanks


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I would wait and see what happens.
I don't know much about saltwater but I want to get the ball rolling for some saltwater people to come in and take over.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

where oh where are all the salties at???


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would also wait and see if it settles. I am no expert ( Really, where are the salties?!?) but I don't see a harm in seeing if it settles.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i would actually let it run. the water will often stay cloudy for a little while with a new salt tank because the substrate is often some form of crushed coral. most marine live sands have some form of crushed coral/shell(even if its sand based) and when you firs put the tank up, the calcium will dissolve into it for a while until it reaches a saturation point. if you used aragonite live sand, its almost entirely made up of crushed coral/limestone/some other form of calcium based substrate.

i use aragonite in my freshwater tanks as well, and they go through the same process.


----------

